# I LOVED DUMBO in signature



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2010)

Here's a little problem. I stuck the word 'HB_universe (no space)' in my sig, and it changed  automatically to 'i loved dumbo'.What is this? - no, really. NOT a joke. Can anyone help?

It happens in regular posts too.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 27, 2010)

I presume it's a word filter added by mods, like how you cant say lоckerz because it gets auto-corrcted to say fuzzy kittens.  Take it as a hint that they don't want you mentioning that site.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 27, 2010)

Strange, my sigs fine, or at least I think it is.

EDIT: Yup, my sigs fine.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 27, 2010)

Yours has a space in it though, it only happens if you type HBuniversе all one word, like that.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2010)

nope, dont matter if it is space, no space, etc. Try getting Bobthejoebob to change his sig.


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 27, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> I presume it's a word filter added by mods, like how you cant say l?ckerz because it gets auto-corrcted to say fuzzy kittens.  Take it as a hint that they don't want you mentioning that site.


You just said it fine, and it didn't change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, if it is censored (I have no access to that list myself), the one in the sig of BobTheJoeBob will change if he edits his sig.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it! Thanks.


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 27, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's because I'm magic - l?ckerz HBunivers? l?ckerz HBunivers?


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 27, 2010)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> That's because I'm magic - lockerz HBuniverse lockerz HBuniverse


Oh really now? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can you also do it without Cyrillic characters?


----------



## BlueStar (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, but now I'm needed in the basement.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuzzy kittens i loved dumbo Fuzzy kittens i loved dumbo


I just wanted to test.


----------



## BobTheJoeBob (Jul 27, 2010)

I'll change my sig in 5, 4, 3, 2, 1...... I just have to edit anything right?

EDIT: I guess it is Filtered, oh well.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuzzy kittens 
i loved dumbo


----------



## connor_walsh (Jul 27, 2010)

l?ckerz HBunivers? l?ckerz HBunivers? 


NINJA'D


----------



## RupeeClock (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm a poopy head i loved dumbo Fuzzy kittens.

You get the idea, they're word-filtered because they're blacklisted sites.
Possibly because they spam GBAtemp or because they had bad business practice, or have even been known to be fraudulent.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 28, 2010)

YAY now I know a new word filter.

Fuzzy kittens i loved dumbo!

But I get Fuzzy kittens being filtered, but I never seen i loved dumbo being mentioned a lot...


----------



## tj_cool (Jul 28, 2010)

I think we got it now...


----------

